# Carolina Dart Frogs at Reptile Super Show in Martinsville VA Sat



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be selling at Reptile super Show in Martinsville VA this Saturday 6/21, from 10-5.
We will have a good assortment of dart frogs, including several species of pumilios, azureus, auratus, leucomelas, mint terribilis, red galacts and bicolors.
We will have several 10 gallon vivariums and many supplies.
Martinsville Reptile Super Show - Visit Martinsville VA


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Live at ReptilecSuper Show in Martinsville VA today 10-8. Lots of reptiles, amphibians, assorted animals and dry goods here. We have a large assortment of dart frogs available.


----------

